# Homemade Lipbalm/gloss from scratch



## cyens (Mar 10, 2007)

This is a tutorial how to make your own lip balm from scratch not using anything pre-made lip balm like my other tutorial

What you need:
*Tools*
A purex 
A pot to boil water
A spot
Empty containers to store your new lip balm. ( the dollar store is a great place to start for those, or recycle old empties )

*Ingredients*
20% Beeswax
40% Liquid oil ( almond, castor )
15% Shea butter or cocoa butter 
25% solid oils, like coconut oil

Vitamine E capsules
Pigments, glitters of your choice, mineral make-up
Honey to make it sweet ( just a dab )
Mint essential oil ( 1 - 3 drops )


Don't be scared this is extremely easy to make. Most ingredients can be found at grocery stores, health food stores, exotic food stores, the pharmacy or online.
I got most of my ingredients from exotic food store and the health food store, sometimes the pharmacy.

*First:*
Desinfect everything with alcool before you strart.

*Second:* Measure all the ingredients, I used % to make it easier depending on how many jars of stuff you want to make.


*Third:.*
Put all the ingredients inside the pyrex, except the vitamin E, essential oil, honey and pigments. The pyrex should be in the pot with water ( like a double boiler ), Not directly inside the pan.
Melt all the ingredients, the beeswax should be the last one to melt. Don't put the heat too strong, because it can damage the oils or cause a fire. When everything is melted add the pigments, honey, mint oil, vitamin E capsule and stir very well. Pour into the container and let it cool.
Voila!
You got super deluxe homemade lipbalm!


ENJOY : )

PS: this is a great xmas or bday gift for friends and family!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for this tut! 

I have a question where do I find beeswax, almond oil, shea or cocoa butter? Also from your experience approximately how much pigment do you put in to get some some tint to your gloss? 

Thanks so much


----------



## breathless (Mar 11, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## cyens (Mar 11, 2007)

You can find all the ingredients at the pharmacie. Just look around they have everything. Look in the section where they have mineral oil and rubbing alcool, they usually have also almond and castor oils. Castor oil is just as fine but cheaper then almond oil.
I got my almond oil in a iranian grocery store for about 4$CDN, which is much cheaper than the pharmacie.

Look in hair products for beeswax. I use the 100% pure australian beeswax brand. You can sometimes find it in natural health stores also.

For shea and cocoa butter , most pharmacies got some. If not, again try natual health stores.


Other then that the pharmacie, grocery and health food stores  hold everything you need.
Personally thats how I started, before I started making every single creams and lotions I use.

Pigments is about 1/8 to 1/4 tablespoon per jar.


----------



## roxy (Mar 11, 2007)

do you mind posting some finished products you've made and which combinations of flavours, pigments, /other ingredients, that you find are your favorites?

=)


----------



## msmack (Mar 11, 2007)

is there a way you can sub out the petroleum jelly and use something else?


----------



## cyens (Mar 11, 2007)

U can put more wax and butter. But that makes a rather waxy-oily balm.


----------



## cyens (Aug 14, 2009)

BUMP!

I will post some pictures soon, I made several colors using mineral make-up!


----------



## cyens (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_is there a way you can sub out the petroleum jelly and use something else?_

 
I used to use petroleum Jelly, but now I don't any more, I edit the recipe without the jelly, to make it natural now.


----------



## poppysmum (Aug 22, 2009)

Great tute, thanks! My daughter wants some lipgloss and now I can make some for her knowing all the ingredients are safe for her.


----------

